

Loopt update - sama
http://tastyblogsnack.com/2008/07/15/loopt-update/

======
jfornear
I was surprised to see Justine's first post amidst the top discussion on
Techmeme. I don't think Loopt was intentially trying to trick people, but I
don't understand why they weren't more prepared/careful/clear about this
(especially for a YC startup). Their iPhone app launch was quite the letdown
after all the WWDC hype.

Regardless, it seems like a great application with tons of potential if they
can pull it together. I think it will take off once school starts again and
Facebook doesn't try to butt in.

